# Hot Fix Tape - Alternatives?



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

This has probably been asked and answered but I can't seem to find the info so I will just ask again... LOL

Aside from breathing in gases and possibly stones not holding... Is there a reason I can't use just plan old transfer tape that I use for vinyl?

I have clear and paper and both seem to do the job?... I'm a total novice mind you but from what little testing I did it seems to work... And for someone just getting started to save a buck do I really, really need the Hot Fix tape?

Am I missing the obvious? There has to be some reason Hot Fix Tape is the way to go otherwise people wouldn't spend 2-5 times the cost compared to regular transfer tape...

Curious minds want to know from the professionals.

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Kevin whatever you use has to be able to withstand the heat from the pressing machine or you will end up with a lot of melted plastic all over your garment. The other requirement is that it be sticky so that the stones in the transfer stay in place


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Hey Slick Art! I'm anxiously await my Rhinestone Package I ordered from you the other day... I tried using some Clear AT60 transfer tape I purchased from Sign Warehouse The heat was a non issue... The stickness could be it wasn't nearly as tacky as the real stuff... But it's very, very cheap in comparison... I don't think it would be suitable to ship designs with the AT60 but for lifting and pressing straight away it might not actually be too bad?

Kevin


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

That's good to know. Even though I can reuse transfer tape several times when doing inhouse jobs, a relatively cheap alternative is always welcom

Your order is on the way. I'll send you the tracking info this evening. I'm also sending you some info via PM in case you didn't have it.

Thanks.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Kevin,
I too used AT60 tape for rhinestoning and it worked ok. The problem I had with it was that on the edges it would leave a glue line on the shirt. I was able to remove it by ironing it out but when using the hot fix tape I don't have that problem at all and I can reuse the tape several times and couldn't with the AT60. But it does work and is a lot cheaper and we already had it because we use it on the sign vinyl. So I say just keep using it if it works for you!!

Marilyn


----------

